# fungus



## mercygirl87 (Feb 21, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking that this meningitis outbreak due to the steroid injections being contaminated with fungus is somewhat suspicious?
I wonder if this is a form of a terrorist attack, and that no one will ever tell us the truth. 
Remember the tylenol years ago?


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, they are looking at reducing the world population by 2/3.


----------

